# root-user ist weg

## Yonathan

hallo.

gestern habe ihc mir die neue kde 3.4 emerged und kompiliert. nach einem neustart und dem start der kde war der root-user weg  :Shocked:   ich habe nurnoch  meine normalen user-einträge.

wo ist der root hin? über die konsole kann ich vermittels su jedoch noch als root arbeiten. warum kann ich mich nicht mehr als solcher in die kde einloggen?

lg.

yona

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Unter /usr/kde/3.4/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

steht irgendwo eine Zeile mit:

```
AllowRootLogin=false
```

Das ist der Übeltäter  :Wink: 

Einfach umändern in

```
AllowRootLogin=true
```

und schon sollte es gehen...

Aber nicht zu viel Zeit als root verbringen  :Wink: 

----------

## Voltago

Der root wird wohl bei der KDM-Anmeldung jetzt standardmäßig ausgeblendet. Ist auch vernünftig so, als root sollte man sich eh nie in KDE einloggen, deswegen gibt's ja auch kdesu. Wenn Du es trotzdem ändern willst, findest Du die Einstellung in

```
Kontrollzentrum -> Systemverwaltung -> Anmeldungsmanager -> Users / Benutzer
```

EDIT: Mr_Maniac hat recht, die primäre Einstellung scheint in der kdmrc Datei versteckt zu sein. Naja, zwei unabhängige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die selbe Sache ist ja wohl suboptimal.

NOCHMAL EDIT: Eigentlich ist es ja gar nicht zweimal die selbe Einstellung, fällt mir grad ein. Denn über die GUI kann man nur Benutzer ausblenden, anmelden können die sich ja trotzdem noch.Last edited by Voltago on Tue Mar 22, 2005 5:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Squiddle

Ich würde mal sagen, dass die Konfiguration für KDM den root user als nicht-einloggbarer User ansieht.

Und das ist auch gut so. Es gibt absolut keinen Grund sich als root einloggen zu müssen.

Wenn du's wirklich wieder haben willst schau mal im Kontrollzentrum bei der Loginmanagerkonfiguraiton.

EDIT: und ich dacht KDE wäre so integriert  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

KDE als root starten ist vielleicht nicht so eine gute Idee, aber unter fluxbox arbeite ich schon ganz gern als root, um mehrere Konsolen nebeneinander offen haben zu können ohne jedesmal das Passwort eingeben müssen.

Übrigens ist diese restriktive KDM-Einstellung mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von Gentoo gemacht wurden, da über der Einstellung steht "Default=True", nach der 3.4 Installation der Wert aber auf "False" steht.

-- Lenz

----------

## Yonathan

ich werde mal schauen, wo sich was machen lässt   :Smile: 

vielen dank für die vielen tips.

ich arbeite als root auf der kde, weil ich von der konsole noch net wirklich ahnung habe und das KUser ist recht hilfreich, finde ich.

lg.

yona

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ja, viele Leute benutzen gerne die bunten KDE-Programme zur Einrichtung, manchmal will man ja auch schnell eine Configdatei mit Kate editieren und mit k3b brennen, was bei bestimmten Kerneln nur als root geht.

Nur sollte man sich niemals komplett als root einloggen. Man kann das betreffende Programm mit kdesu super als root ausführen und trotzdem als normaler Benutzer eingeloggt sein. Den kompletten Desktop als root laufen lassen ist absolut sträflich und riskant (abgesehen davon hat man nicht die Layouteinstellungen vom normalen Benutzer  :Very Happy: ).

ChrisM

----------

## Squiddle

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> KDE als root starten ist vielleicht nicht so eine gute Idee, aber unter fluxbox arbeite ich schon ganz gern als root, um mehrere Konsolen nebeneinander offen haben zu können ohne jedesmal das Passwort eingeben müssen.
> 
> -- Lenz

 

Da gbts sinnvollere Wege:

pam_usb für sudo und dann nur sudo -s (+  su - ) ausführen. Oder pam für sudo ändern, so dass bestimmte User kein login brauchen. ansosnten kann man sudo natürlich für bestimmte user komplett passwortfrei schalten.

Wenn man mit sudo -s eine root shell hat, fragt "su -" auch nicht mehr nach dem root passwort, weil man ja schon root ist. Daher kann man auch ohne root passowrt zu kennen root rechte (sudo) und root umgebung (su -) erhalten.

wenns wirklich sooo schlimm ist dann kansnte ja auch sudo -s (+ su -) + screen nehmen, ist zwar nicht mit mehreren Fenstern aber auf jedenfall mehrere Konsolen  :Smile: 

Es gibt einfach keinen Grund komplett als root eingeloggt zu sein. Dafür ist das einfach viel zu riskant, denn keine Software ist fehlerfrei.

----------

## c07

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Den kompletten Desktop als root laufen lassen ist absolut sträflich und riskant (abgesehen davon hat man nicht die Layouteinstellungen vom normalen Benutzer ).

 

Als root zu arbeiten, ist generell riskant. Man sollte das nur tun, wenn es notwendig ist. Aber wenn man gerade mit Verwaltungsarbeiten beschäftigt ist, seh ich keinen vernünftigen Grund, gewisse Tools für tabu zu erklären. Mit rm kann ich mein System eh viel schneller und gründlicher zerstören als mit KDE. Wenn man sudo auf Bequemlichkeit optimiert, ist es auch kein großer Gewinn mehr.

Inzwischen kann man übrigens auch mit einem root-Konqueror im normalen User-KDE vernünftig arbeiten, aber das ist auch nicht viel sicherer, als sich gleich als root einzuloggen.

Das normale Layout kriegt man leicht, wenn man ~/.kde/share nach /root/.kde kopiert. Empfehlenswert ist es allerdings, danach für root einen anderen Hintergrund zu konfigurieren (insbesondere auch im Konqueror, wo man am leichtesten Fehler machen kann).

----------

## pablo_supertux

Deshalb starte ich nie ein WM als root und wenn doch, ein ganz anders, als das, was ich hab, damit ich merke, ich bin root. In der Konsole editiere ich meine PS1 Variable zu "DU BIST ROOT! DU KANNST ALLES MACHEN UND NICHTS IST RUCKGÄNGIG", und so kann ich auch schnell merken, dass ich root bin und keine böse rm ausführe.

----------

## Yonathan

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ja, viele Leute benutzen gerne die bunten KDE-Programme zur Einrichtung, manchmal will man ja auch schnell eine Configdatei mit Kate editieren und mit k3b brennen, was bei bestimmten Kerneln nur als root geht. 

 

das ist z.b. auch bei mir der fall. ich kann mit k3b nur als root brennen. habe kernel 2.6.9-r13

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nur sollte man sich niemals komplett als root einloggen. Man kann das betreffende Programm mit kdesu super als root ausführen und trotzdem als normaler Benutzer eingeloggt sein. Den kompletten Desktop als root laufen lassen ist absolut sträflich und riskant (abgesehen davon hat man nicht die Layouteinstellungen vom normalen Benutzer ).
> 
> ChrisM

 

wie funzt das mit dem kdesu super.... was auch immer??? habe davon noch nie gehört. das würde das ganze vereinfachen.... zumindest, wenn ich schnell mal eine cd/dvd oder so brennen will...

lg. yona

----------

## spirou

Na, mach doch einfach mal ALT+F2 und gib dann einfach kdesu k3b ein...

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yonathan

supi  :Smile: 

danke  :Very Happy: 

da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können  :Very Happy: 

vielen dank.

----------

